# My first fatty



## Workaholic (Jul 27, 2019)

As said in my chicken thread, I got the urge to smoke.  Today, I did 3 new things at once.  Tested out my smoker.  Did some chickens, and my first 2 fatties.  One I went for a pizza one.  The other a club.  The pizza one was pulled at 171, the club, once I moved the probe some, turned out to come off at about 185.

Pizza one had ham, pizza sauce, pepperoni, shredded mozzarella, and shredded mild cheddar.  Then bacon weave, and a dusting of Zataran's Creole seasoning.  The club was first dusted with garlic and onion powder, then ham, shredded mild cheddar, turkey, more shredded cheese, bacon crumbles, then rolled and bacon wrapped.  Money shots will be coming shortly, as they are resting.


----------



## Workaholic (Jul 27, 2019)

Also plenty of these were used during the process, in order to keep things lubricated:


----------



## Workaholic (Jul 27, 2019)

Money shots:


----------



## bertman (Jul 27, 2019)

I love these "first fatty" posts. Because I know what's coming!

Nicely done. Has the conversation started about what fatty style is next?


----------



## Workaholic (Jul 27, 2019)

Not at all.  Except in my head, maybe.  The wife is out of town until tomorrow night.  So she'll get her first taste tomorrow or within a couple days after.  I'm thinking once she tastes them, smoked meatloaf, and fatties will be a prominent conversation in the near future.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2019)

They look really good to me, and the pizza fatty is one of my favorites.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Workaholic (Jul 30, 2019)

Tonight's supper was the pizza fatty.  I think next time, more meat filling, and a bit less pizza sauce.  Also, I should use store bought pizza sauce.  This time, I had used the pizza sauce from 2 pizza lunchables.  Also, need to probably dust the fatty with Italian seasoning before I start laying out the innards.  

On the bright side, I asked the wife about it and she loved it.  The way she talked, there are definitely more in the future.  Just wait till she tries the one based off a club sandwich...


----------



## sauced (Aug 7, 2019)

Great looking fatties....nice job!! I made one for my family filled with mac & cheese, and the cheese was one that I smoked, and that is the only one they want, lol. Luv those fatties!!


----------

